# msd ls2



## luvmy06 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone here installed the msd ls2 ignition controller on their ls2? Any HP gains? Recommend?


----------



## luvmy06 (Jun 25, 2012)

MSD 6 LS2

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

